# Curling Leaves,so close to flowering...



## duffman (Jan 6, 2009)

Okay so my plant is going to flower any day now,but i just started noticing this curling thats going on some of the new shoots. Whats going on here?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 6, 2009)

looks ta me like yer plant's going back into veg... ooops


----------



## duffman (Jan 6, 2009)

it has not gone into flower...


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 6, 2009)

Curling under like ram's horns could be a sign of Mag deficiency.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 6, 2009)

then what's wrong with it?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 6, 2009)

duffman said:
			
		

> Okay so my plant is going to flower any day now,but i just started noticing this curling thats going on some of the new shoots. Whats going on here?


 
what do you mean yer plant is going to flower any day now?

you said it's not in flower... r u saying... it was CHANGING to flower???

cuz...

it _LOOKS TA ME LIKE THAT GROWTH IS FROM A PLANT THAT *WAS IN FLOWER OR WAS CHANGING TO FLOWER*, AND IT WENT BACK TO VEG ON YOU..._

any more questions, curious Joe?...

*that's what it looks like to me*... that's my story, 'n I'm sticking to it....


----------



## duffman (Jan 6, 2009)

im getting 13.5hrs light and my plants getting pretty big,i just chucked a hole pile of sulphate of potash on there to help her get a move on because i talked to some more experienced people and they say its going to flower soon.
This curling has been going on for a few weeks now,i thought it would go away. it has not got better or worse. It is not like all over the plant or anything just here and there.


----------



## duffman (Jan 6, 2009)

this is the plant.
this is my first grow and i really dont want to get crap bush because i wont even smoke it.


----------



## duffman (Jan 6, 2009)

didnt work because i already attached it in some other thread.dev


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Jan 6, 2009)

I am really confused, anyone else?


----------



## kalikisu (Jan 6, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## duffman (Jan 6, 2009)

why are my leaves curling like the photo.


----------



## joseaf (Jan 6, 2009)

I am having the same problem with White Rhino. I went on a 2 week vacation, when I got back the leaves have curved and turn yellowish all over the plant.  I changed the water/nut with R/O and 800 ppm total of pro grow and pro bloom from Botanicare.  Last night the plant looked the same after 2 days.  I am worried.

I plan to flush the system tonight with r/o and Clearex  for 24 hours


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 6, 2009)

joseaf said:
			
		

> I am having the same problem with White Rhino. I went on a 2 week vacation, when I got back the leaves have curved and turn yellowish all over the plant. I changed the water/nut with R/O and 800 ppm total of pro grow and pro bloom from Botanicare. Last night the plant looked the same after 2 days. I am worried.
> 
> I plan to flush the system tonight with r/o and Clearex for 24 hours


 
Your ppm is WAY to high. Bring it down to 400ish. Your having nute block


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 6, 2009)

duffman said:
			
		

> i just chucked a hole pile of sulphate of potash on there to help her get a move on because i talked to some more experienced people and they say its going to flower soon.


 

  IDK....if thats the answer...But sounds like some serious growers you are listening too..Most will give you measurements..Not " chuck a whole pile of..i really think there is some reading to be done here..May want to start looking into what a "Hermie" is..Good luck..:bolt::bong:


----------



## andy52 (Jan 6, 2009)

if its old enough and big enough to flower your ppm's are about right.usually by the time i put my plants into flower i have the ppms pretty high.when it starts the stretch,thats when i pour it to them,nute wise.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 6, 2009)

:chuck: :chuck: :rofl: 

my biggest question is why are they on 13.5 hours of light? it maybe that the light time is at a point where it won't flower or veg but just grow culy leaves.. it does look like a plant leaf off a revegged plant to me also


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 6, 2009)

*I was wondering why the paper and all the hassle of cramming a leaf through a hole? why not just take a pic of the whole plant - you said it is "here and there" *:confused2:


----------



## mendo local (Jan 6, 2009)

Magnesium deficiency for sure


----------



## mendo local (Jan 6, 2009)

But I am confused..........


----------



## duffman (Jan 7, 2009)

bush


----------



## Alistair (Jan 7, 2009)

In what part of the world are you growing?  It certainly looks healthy.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey Duffman if you want to help with the possible Mag def than try good ol' fashioned epsom salt(magnesium sulfate). Mix one teaspoon in one gallon of water.  First dissolve the epsom salts in hot water than mix well with the gallon and water your plants with it.


----------



## Hick (Jan 10, 2009)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Curling under like ram's horns could be a sign of Mag deficiency.



Where did this info' come from??.. curling _under_.. "rams horning" has never been an indication of a defficiency, "that I know of".. It is more often diagnosed as an over abundance. One of the initial signs of too much nitrogen or too much water.. "IME"..
 Mg defficiency is indicated by _"intervienal chlorosis"_ (yellowing between the veins of the leaves) and/or leaves curling "up", _canoeing_, folding 'up' into a *V* shape/position.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 21, 2009)

My apologies Hick I was getting a little ahead of myself.  Your right I was thinking of the cupping upwards of the leaves.  If I am correct your sticky on nute def does say too much N.


----------



## greenfriend (Jan 22, 2009)

leaf curling is a sign the plant is stressed.  mostly likely bcus of overuse of nutes, pH imbalance (will cause nute lockout), too much heat, or overwatering (any browning/necrosis of leaf?).  i would check pH, flush with plain water


----------

